# Replacement for chocolate



## Lana18 (Nov 22, 2007)

So I'm sure as most of you know most people who have IBS can't have chocolate.....well my questions is...is there a replacement for chocolate that us IBSers can eat??


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

May depend on what bothers you. If it is the fat stuff with carob often has as much fat, but it doesn't have the caffeine. There are no universally safe or dangerous foods for IBS, just what any given individual tolerates. But somethings are commonly bad like high fat foods.


----------



## Family in Turmoil (Oct 19, 2009)

My daughter has dairy and soy sensitivity so she likes the Enjoy Life cookies and chocolate bars. http://www.enjoylifefoods.com/our_foods/snacks.php


----------

